# 1 in 4 rule



## Ann-Marie (Jan 24, 2008)

I am looking to book another exchange for HHI.  I am trying to see where I would find out if a resort has the 1 in 4 rule?  I did see it written for the Southwinds Resort because it was in the discription for the resort because it was availbale for exchange.  However, I am not able to access the RCI directory online.  I do not see it written anywhere in the RCI book.  How else would I find out without calling a VC?  Thanks


----------



## JLB (Jan 24, 2008)

You have found it where you find it, in the online resort information.

You will also find it when you select a resort for an exchange.  If it was not already in the resort information before you select a resort, it will be on the next page, the page that tells you all the things you can't do.

And it will not let you confirm it online.  You can place it on Hold and then you have a Guide so they can check you out, then check you out.


----------



## rocketraj (Jan 28, 2008)

*what is 1 in 4 rule?*

sorry, if this question was answered in the newbie section. but is the 1 in 4 rule?


----------



## Garnet (Jan 28, 2008)

*RCI rule that you can only exchange in every 4 years*

RCI rule that you can only exchange in every 4 years unless you own at that resort.  I one of the Grand Pacific Resorts (GPR family) and therefore I can exchange in as often as I want (I am exempt from the 1 in 4 regardless of what I deposit).  It makes sense for me to own a GPR unit (2 actually) as we ive in Nor Cal and often vacation in So Cal.  Other resorts simply have a 1 in 4 rule for just that resort, I think.  

Kind of forced us to buy in the GPR family (thankfully resale)-but is makes a great sales pitch if you want to go to that area or resort a lot...gotta buy or only go 1 in 4 years...if you even get the exchange.


----------



## ArthurN (Feb 20, 2008)

Is it me or does this "rule" seem to go against the very heart of timesharing?  If an owner makes a unit available for exchange shouldn't anyone be able to get that week regardless of how many times they have been to that resort.  It seems like a rule that RCI should not let there member resorts enforce just like II.  Does anyone know if this "rule" is part of the class action suit as well?


----------



## JLB (Feb 20, 2008)

There are several restrictions on the free use of timeshares.  Yes, it rubs folks the wrong way.  No, it likely will not change, suit or no suit.



fullnelson3 said:


> Is it me or does this "rule" seem to go against the very heart of timesharing?  If an owner makes a unit available for exchange shouldn't anyone be able to get that week regardless of how many times they have been to that resort.  It seems like a rule that RCI should not let there member resorts enforce just like II.  Does anyone know if this "rule" is part of the class action suit as well?


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 20, 2008)

Garnet said:


> RCI rule that you can only exchange in every 4 years unless you own at that resort.  I one of the Grand Pacific Resorts (GPR family) and therefore I can exchange in as often as I want (I am exempt from the 1 in 4 regardless of what I deposit).  It makes sense for me to own a GPR unit (2 actually) as we ive in Nor Cal and often vacation in So Cal.  Other resorts simply have a 1 in 4 rule for just that resort, I think.



Since isn't true!!  This isn't an RCI rule but a rule that the resorts have asked RCI to put in place.  This is the resort's rule.  The example is in SoCal you can exchange into the Grand Pacific Resorts  only once every 4 years. RCI would be happy to let you exchange every year but the resorts want new people so that they can sell the resort and TS system to more people.


----------



## JLB (Feb 20, 2008)

Actually, whose rule it is depends on who you ask.   

Yes, RCI says it is the resorts' rule.

RCI never says it's their rule.

Some resorts say it is RCI's rule.

Some resorts say it is their rule.

Some resorts admit it is a rule used in order to sell more timeshares at their resort and some resorts don't like to admit that.

In any event, if RCI did not allow the rule (and they did try to eliminate it at one time, according to my source), there would be no rule. So, by that test, it is RCI's rule.

Sometimes the dog wags its tail and sometimes the tail wags its dog.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 20, 2008)

JLB said:


> In any event, if RCI did not allow the rule (and they did try to eliminate it at one time, according to my source), there would be no rule. So, by that test, it is RCI's rule.



That's true!  

 FYI  SFX will not allow resorts to have a 1 in 4 rule.


----------



## derb (Feb 20, 2008)

1 in 4 is an RCI marketing tool to attract developers to RCI rather than II.  If a developer wants the 1 in 4, RCI allows it.  Has anyone ever seen a 1 in 4 at a sold out resort?


----------



## JLB (Feb 20, 2008)

Don't get me started.  It's been 9 years since I fought our 1-in-4 fight.   



derb said:


> 1 in 4 is an RCI marketing tool to attract developers to RCI rather than II.  If a developer wants the 1 in 4, RCI allows it.  Has anyone ever seen a 1 in 4 at a sold out resort?


----------



## brucecz (Feb 21, 2008)

derb said:


> 1 in 4 is an RCI marketing tool to attract developers to RCI rather than II.  If a developer wants the 1 in 4, RCI allows it.  Has anyone ever seen a 1 in 4 at a sold out resort?



Yes, the  Rushes in Door County, Wisconsin.

Bruce


----------



## lprstn (Feb 21, 2008)

Has anyone ever booked a resort with 1 and 4 and got there only to be denied a room by the resort?


----------



## JLB (Feb 21, 2008)

operator error


----------



## JLB (Feb 21, 2008)

I said don't do that, don't get me started!!!! 

In the days of yore that was an endless debate here.  Several has shared that _confirmations_ had been cancelled well after received by the member, well after other travel plans had been made.

Urban legend Bootleg steadfastly contended that RCI resorts would never turn anyone away at check-in, for any reason, if they had an exchange _confirmation_.  I and others posted about the many checks that are used to _catch_ 1-in-4 _violators_, the last check being as room assignments are being made for the week, the since resorts use various systems, that was a final chance to catch _violators._

Then, one person who had been concerned, and posting on a similar thread to this, posted that on the Tuesday of check-in week, her reservation was cancelled.  Then, Week 1 of 2004 (I believe) as I was standing in line to check in at OLCC, I saw dozens of people with Exchange Confirmations being turned away.  Not because of 1-in-4 (1-in-3) in that case, but it contradict Bootleg's claim that that never happens.

And, yes, our situation was at a resort that was _sold-out_, and that we had been to 6 of the previous 7 years, the same week, because of business, and it was the only RCI resort in the state!!!!

Now I'm started.  I'm remembering it again.  Those hateful words, "We have a legal department for _people like you_."  There aren't many phrases more hateful than _people like you_, a phrase that denotes that something is wrong with the person.  What was wrong with us was that we had a different meaning of _confirmation_ than RCI did.  In RCI's dictionary, after the regular definition it said, "or not, at our discretion."

Ours was especially strange in that not only did the 1-in-4 rule come out of nowhere, but when I booked the exchange the Guide said she would look into it--after looking at our exchange history--and if we got a _Confirmation_ it would be because it was approved.

We did and when we got cancelled later and I checked around to see how that came about, the resort told me that the RCI area rep had called them, well after the fact, and asked them to specifically check their list for us, and we got cancelled.  Of course, that version was denied by RCI.

But, good came from it.  Live and learn.  Forgive and forget.  Turn the other cheek.  Judge not lest ye be judged.  





lprstn said:


> Has anyone ever booked a resort with 1 and 4 and got there only to be denied a room by the resort?


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 21, 2008)

II has the 50 mile rule - if you own a timeshare in some places - Orlando - then you can't exchange into any resorts for 50 miles.

you can get around that rule by owning somewhere else and Orlando -or just somewhere else....


----------



## JLB (Feb 21, 2008)

That is called a Regional Block, and RCI has it too.  It does not have to apply to all resorts in your home area.  Those who do not want other local resorts trading into them decide that for themselves.  When we owned in Orlando we could trade into some resorts through both II and RCI, but not others.

As for II Getaways, when we owned in Orlando, II blocked us from even seeing them.  I took that on as a pet project and II relaxed that to where if you owned something else away from Orlando you could get Orlando Getaways.  Since we owned elsewhere and II had a record of that, we then could see Orlando Getaways.

Then, suddenly, we could not again.  When I checked with II, that was because of an error in their website.  That's where I left that project, and that was several years ago.

On our last Wastegate tour, in Dec/2006, the only thing they attempted to offer us was an EOY, so that we could could unlimited Disney Getaways through II.  So, that contradicts what you are saying, but, of course, that was a TS sales weasel talking.



spiceycat said:


> II has the 50 mile rule - if you own a timeshare in some places - Orlando - then you can't exchange into any resorts for 50 miles.
> 
> you can get around that rule by owning somewhere else and Orlando -or just somewhere else....


----------



## lprstn (Feb 21, 2008)

Another question...How is the 1 in 4 rule used for people who own within a point system, and own at 2 resorts.  For instance I own with Wyndam, but in Nashville (new resale purchase) and in Orlando.  If I bank a week, how does the 1 and 4 rule apply to me?  or to others that own points at multiple resorts in one point system?

Also, how does the boudary rule apply? When you own at various locations within the same point system?


----------



## Garnet (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't think the 1 in 4 rule applies to the points system.  But...at least for the GPR system, there are VERY FEW units that have converted from the originally sold weeks to points and those exchanges I believe are very hard to get.  (Exception is the new Marbrisa, a co-Hilton thing in Carlsbad for which there are few resales currently).  

And yes-I have heard of several reports of people being turned down upon check-in after getting an RCI confirmation for 1 in 4 rule violations.  

It's been said many times...buy where (and when!) you want to go...


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 22, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> Since isn't true!!  This isn't an RCI rule but a rule that the resorts have asked RCI to put in place.  This is the resort's rule.  The example is in SoCal you can exchange into the Grand Pacific Resorts  only once every 4 years. RCI would be happy to let you exchange every year but the resorts want new people so that they can sell the resort and TS system to more people.



Though it is not an RCI rule, it only applies to RCI exchanges. Use an independent exchange company and you don't have to worry about it.


----------



## lprstn (Feb 22, 2008)

I called RCI and asked them the question about Wyndam Resorts and if I owned 2 different ones as well as my Sheraton does the "1 and 4" rule apply to me if I bank a different resort week.  The 3 customer support people that I talked to (yes I called them 3 times and spoke to 3 different people to make sure that they told me the same thing  ) 

I was told that the "1 and 4" rule is ACCOUNT driven not resort deposit driven.  Meaning that if I bank my Sheraton Vistana, and my 28K wyndam week and try to get into the same resort, I would be denied no matter what I deposited.  Unless I personally own at the resort with the 1 and 4 yr rule.


----------



## EvelynK72 (Feb 22, 2008)

A list of 1-in-4 resorts can be found in this thread: http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=425444&postcount=5

This list was sent to me by RCI in 2007, but had been updated through 2006.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 23, 2008)

We just returned from HHI, and stayed at the Southwind II resort.  We really enjoyed it, and would love to go back next year, however they have a 1 in 4 rule.  What I have to question about the rule is that there were definately units empty this week at the resort.  I was able to pull a unit at the resort with a spare week that I was playing around with  just a week or so before we left for HHI.  So why would the resort deny us using the resort if they are going to be empty anyway?  That makes no sense to me.


----------



## ArthurN (Feb 24, 2008)

*SFX earns new customer*

Thanks for heads up on SFX.  Just confirmed that they will accept my resort week.  Unfortunately they do not accept all of my RCI weeks (no SA).  They have however earned a new customer.  Thanks again for all those who responded to my query.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 24, 2008)

fullnelson3 said:


> Thanks for heads up on SFX.  Just confirmed that they will accept my resort week.  Unfortunately they do not accept all of my RCI weeks (no SA).  They have however earned a new customer.  Thanks again for all those who responded to my query.




Be cautious!  If you want a HHI week exchange through SFX, I really wonder if they exist.  They will say yes, they get HHI weeks all the time.  I have gotten weeks for HHI through RCI but never from SFX.


----------



## ArthurN (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the heads-up.  I was actually looking to get around the ridiculous 1 in 5 rule for the Grand Mayans.  It seems like SFX gets a pretty healthy dose of those weeks.


----------



## lprstn (Feb 24, 2008)

You can forgo "1 in 4" rule if you get it as a Extra Vacation or rental, sometimes those are pretty reasonable in price. I got HGVC for one of my trips as an Extra Vaction during Thanksgiving and paid only $399 for the whole week.


----------



## ArthurN (Feb 24, 2008)

*Are you kidding me?@!!%*

Can anyone confirm if Mayan resorts enforces "1-in-5" rule for Extra Vacations as well?  Did a preliminary search and transaction simulation for Grand Mayan Acapulco on Extra Vacations and the dreaded 1 in 5 rule appeared in Urgent Information section.  So am I to assume that this resort would rather let a unit go unoccupied in lieu of accomadating a repeat visitor?  What about owners who have contracted with the Grands to rent their ownership week.  If I was owner with such an arrangement, I would be pissed to find out they were turning away willing renters.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 24, 2008)

[QUOTE  So am I to assume that this resort would rather let a unit go unoccupied in lieu of accomadating a repeat visitor?  wall:[/QUOTE]


This is exactly how I feel about the resort we were just in on HHI.  There were definately empty units there this past week, so if I want to go the same week next year, I would not be allowed to even if there were available units.


----------



## JLB (Feb 24, 2008)

Precisely what fueled my angst, having been there the same week 6 out of the 7 previously years, and there were always a number of unoccupied units.

And, yes, I understand the difference between unoccupied units and deposited units, but, still, there we were, repeat visitors willing to go.



fullnelson3 said:


> So am I to assume that this resort would rather let a unit go unoccupied in lieu of accomadating a repeat visitor?


----------



## Mydogs2big (Feb 25, 2008)

I own Grand Mayan and Mayan Palace and received an e-mail alerting me that all Extra vacations would be canceled.  I had a booked trade in with RCI and was scared that it was included in the canceled notice, however it was my first and only trade-in through RCI and it was not an Extra vacation so it didn't affect me.

I don't know about there being extra rooms not being used though.  It seems to me that they tend to over-book rather than have extra space during prime season.  Of course I'm sure that there are many times throughout other seasons that they have space because I've been offered an extra week for just a maintenance fee.  However, when I call they're always all filled up already. 

I have met too many people that traded a one or two bedroom TS to get into a Mayan Palace hotel room because that was all that was available.

It makes me wonder where SFX and RCI are getting these weeks.  Are they all owners last minute cancellations? The Mayan group continues to build and expand all the time, maybe these rooms are for RCI and SFX?


----------



## lprstn (Feb 26, 2008)

*Mayan "1 & 5"*

Called RCI because I have a reservation at the Mayan Sea Garden (6633) was told by RCI that the "1 and 5" rule as of 2/19/08 does not apply to the Mayan Sea Garden so if I was to book another week via "Extra Vacations" or "banked" that I would not get cancelled, but its only if I book before the end of Febuary/2008...as the Mayans are having a special right now.  She stated that they get incentatives like these all the time, however you have to ask about them, because they are always changing.


----------



## lprstn (Feb 27, 2008)

*RCI new List of "1 and 4" resorts send to me 02-26-08*

Argentina BSAS 3170 Marges Tiempo Compartido
Argentina BSAS 3616 RCT Club Vacacional
Argentina CBA 3167 Green House
Argentina CBA 5905 La Costa Apart Club
Argentina CHBT 5907 Villa Piren Puerto Madryn
Argentina MDZA 4392 Geminis Apart Hotel
Argentina NQEN 3543 Paihuen
Argentina RN 456 Club Hotel Dut Bariloche
Argentina ----- 8425 La Paloma (Rental)
Austria ----- 1920 Alpine Club
Brazil PE 3606 Imperial Suites
Brazil RS 3438 Solar Da Barra Hotel
Brazil SP 3607 Hotel Wembley-Inn
British Virgin Islands 6068 Trade Winds Cruise Club-B.Virgin Is 
Canada BC 6790 Aviawest @ Pacific Shores Rst & Spa
Canada BC 6789 Aviawest At Rosewood Victoria Inn
Canada BC 6848 Aviawest At The Pacific Rim
Canada BC 6178 Aviawest In Vancouver
Canada BC 7584 Aviawest Parkside Resort & Spa
Canada BC 8664 Destinations @ Wvc @ Lake Placid
Canada BC 2517 Pacific Shores Resort And Spa
Canada BC 3880 RVC’s Whiski Jack @ Whistler Village
Canada BC 5315 RVC’s Whiski Jack At Aspens
Canada BC 5183 RVC’s Whiski Jack At Cascade Lodge
Canada BC 2002 RVC’s Whiski Jack At Fitzsimmons
Canada BC 2314 RVC’s Whiski Jack At Ironwood
Canada BC 2895 RVC’s Whiski Jack At Lake Placid
Canada BC 5319 RVC’s Whiski Jack At Northstar
Canada BC 2003 RVC’s Whiski Jack At Powder's Edge
Canada BC 2204 RVC’s Whiski Jack At Snowbird
Canada BC 5758 RVC’s Whiski Jack At The Westin
Canada BC 4054 RVC’s Whiski Jack At Tyndall Lodge
Canada BC 3424 RVC’s Whiski Jack At Valhalla
Canada BC 1713 RVC’s Whiski Jack At Village Gate
Canada BC 484 RVC’s Whiski Jack At Whistler Creek
Canada BC 3980 RVC’s Whiski Jack At Whistler Town
Canada BC 2096 RVC’s Whiski Jack At Whistlerview
Canada BC 3035 RVC’s Whiski Jack At Woodrun
Canada BC 2202 Whistler Vacation Club @ L.P. Lodge
Canada BC 5800 Worldmark Whistler Cascade Lodge
Canary Islands, Spain 3081 Anfi Beach Club 
Canary Islands, Spain A424 Anfi Emerald Club 
Canary Islands, Spain 1442 Beverly Hills Club 
Canary Islands, Spain 2398 Beverly Hills Heights 
Canary Islands, Spain 2447 Club Cala Blanca 
Canary Islands, Spain 6471 Club Gran Anfi 
Canary Islands, Spain 7515 Club Monte Anfi 
Canary Islands, Spain 1608 Club Olympus At Garden City 
Canary Islands, Spain 3904 Club Puerto Anfi 
Canary Islands, Spain 2429 Hollywood Mirage 
Canary Islands, Spain 803 Palm Beach Club 
Canary Islands, Spain 2550 Regency Beach Club 
Canary Islands, Spain 1658 Regency Club Tenerife 
Canary Islands, Spain 5289 Regency Country Club 
Canary Islands, Spain 3056 Regency Heights At Neptuno 
Canary Islands, Spain 2381 Royal Sunset Beach Club 
Canary Islands, Spain 3061 Royal Tenerife Country Club 
Canary Islands, Spain 3489 Santa Barbara Golf & Ocean Club II 
Canary Islands, Spain 1193 Sunset Bay At Torviscas 
Canary Islands, Spain 1759 Sunset Harbour Club 
Canary Islands, Spain 2749 Sunset View Club 
Cayman Is ----- 4072 Coral Sands Resort
Cayman Is ----- 5930 Morritt's Grand Resort
Cayman Is ----- 2082 Morritt's Tortuga Club
Costa Rica ----- 5408 Melia Vac.Club At Paradisus Playa
Cyprus ----- 6234 Paradise Kings Club Paphos
Dominican Republic 7533 Allegro Jack Tar Puerto Plata 
Dominican Republic 8481 Melia Caribe Tropical Gg 
Dominican Republic 5476 Melia Vac.Club At Melia Caribe 
Dominican Republic 4119 Melia Vac.Club At Paradisus Punta C 
Dominican Republic 5788 Perla Hills Hotel 
England ----- 6759 Atl Home Dep @ Cromer Country Club
England ----- 4097 Cromer Country Club
England ----- 1857 Pine Lake Resort
England ----- 7414 Sanctum
England ----- 4128 Thurnham Hall
England ----- 1916 Woodford Bridge Country Club
England ----- 2088 Wychnor Park Country Club
France ----- 2572 La Residence Normande
Greece ----- 7477 Nostos Suites
Greece ----- 2822 Nostos Village
Indonesia ----- 3691 Risata Bali Resort & Spa
Japan ----- 2216 Xiv (Eksiv) Toba Annex
Kenya ----- 7530 Mnarani Club
Mexico BCS 4382 Club Casa Dorada Beach & Golf Rst.
Mexico BCS 7102 Grand Mayan Cabos
Mexico BCS 7905 Grand Mayan Cabos
Mexico BCS 3622 Hacienda Del Mar Resort
Mexico BCS 8463 Hacienda Del Mar Vacation Club
Mexico BCS 5227 La Jolla - Lomas
Mexico BCS 6489 Las Terrazas
Mexico BCS 3164 Melia Vac.Club At Melia Cabo Real
Mexico BCS 4364 Playa Grande Resort
Mexico BCS 2357 Pueblo Bonito Resort Los Cabos
Mexico BCS 4110 Pueblo Bonito Rose Spa & Resort
Mexico BCS 5704 Pueblo Bonito Rst. At Sunset Beach
Mexico BCS 6970 Pueblo Bonito Sunset - Split Weeks
Mexico BCS 3531 RVC’s Club Regina Los Cabos
Mexico COL 8442 Club Maeva Manzanillo All Inclusive
Mexico GRO 3251 Caleta Hoteles Neptune
Mexico GRO 6982 Grand Mayan Acapulco
Mexico GRO 6983 Grand Mayan Acapulco
Mexico GRO 2984 Mayan Palace Acapulco
Mexico GRO 6632 Mayan Palace Acapulco
Mexico GRO 4125 Mayan Sea Garden Acapulco
Mexico GRO 6633 Mayan Sea Garden Acapulco
Mexico GRO 3152 Melia Azul Ixtapa
Mexico GRO 965 Pacifica Club
Mexico GRO 1734 Pacifica Golf
Mexico GRO 6706 Pacifica Master Sands
Mexico GRO 2454 Pacifica Sands
Mexico GRO 6333 RVC’s Villa Vera Zihuatanejo
Mexico JAL 1972 Buganvilias Resort Vacation Club
Mexico JAL 2463 Delfin Vac. Club At Holiday Inn
Mexico JAL 8426 Krystal Intl.Vac.Club All Inclusive
Mexico JAL 1294 Mayan Palace Puerto Vallarta
Mexico JAL 6634 Mayan Palace Puerto Vallarta
Mexico JAL A325 Melia Puerto Vallarta GG
Mexico JAL 3160 Melia Vac.Club At Melia P.Vallarta
Mexico JAL 5121 Park Royal Los Tules Pto.Vallarta
Mexico JAL 3787 Rhc / Park Royal Los Tules
Mexico JAL 2659 RVC’s Club Regina Puerto Vallarta
Mexico JAL 5793 Sea Garden & Marina Vallarta
Mexico NAY 7486 Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta
Mexico NAY 7491 Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta
Mexico NAY 7509 Grand Velas Int'l.Residence *Pp-Ai*
Mexico NAY 7747 Marival Vacation Club
Mexico NAY 4350 Mayan Palace Nuevo Vallarta
Mexico NAY 6631 Mayan Palace Nuevo Vallarta
Mexico NAY 6866 Mayan Sea Garden Nuevo Vallarta
Mexico NAY 6867 Mayan Sea Garden Nuevo Vallarta
Mexico QROO 7598 Azul Hotel & Beach Resort
Mexico QROO 6291 Casitas Royale
Mexico QROO 5142 Club Casa Maya
Mexico QROO 2466 Club Marina Mar En Puerto Aventuras
Mexico QROO 6701 El Cid La Ceiba Cozumel
Mexico QROO 6290 El Dorado Royale, A Spa Resort
Mexico QROO 6289 El Dorado Seaside Suites
Mexico QROO 6971 Fun In The Sun Yacht Club
Mexico QROO 2459 Golden Shores & Crown Paradise Cun
Mexico QROO 6973 Grand Mayan Riviera Maya
Mexico QROO 6974 Grand Mayan Riviera Maya
Mexico QROO A262 H10 Hacienda Maya
Mexico QROO A475 Hacienda Tres Rios
Mexico QROO 6292 Hidden Beach Resort
Mexico QROO 8690 Hotel Marina El Cid Cancun-Riv.Maya
Mexico QROO 5692 Imperial Fiesta Club-LG
Mexico QROO 3446 Krystal Intl Vacation Club Cancun
Mexico QROO 8428 Krystal Intl Vacation Club Cancun
Mexico QROO 6483 Mayan Palace Riviera Maya
Mexico QROO 6635 Mayan Palace Riviera Maya
Mexico QROO 3442 Melia Vac.Club At Gran Melia Cancun
Mexico QROO 2115 Melia Vac.Club At Melia Cozumel
Mexico QROO 2465 Royal Sunset
Mexico QROO 4363 Royal Sunset *All Inclusive*
Mexico QROO 2662 RVC’s Club Regina Cancun
Mexico QROO 8674 SMVC At Gran Melia Cancun GG
Mexico QROO 6720 Sole Vacation Club @ Sunscape Tulum
Mexico QROO 3155 Sunset Lagoon Hotel & Marina
Mexico QROO 5237 Sunset Lagoon Htl&Marina *All Incl*
Mexico SIN 5406 Club Pueblo Bonito Mazatlan
Mexico SIN 1844 El Moro Tower El Cid At Mazatlan
Mexico SIN 1041 Hotel Granada El Cid At Mazatlan
Mexico SIN 791 Inn At Mazatlan
Mexico SIN 3533 Marina El Cid Hotel & Yacht Club
Mexico SIN A381 Mayan Palace Regency Mazatlan
Mexico SIN 1009 Mayan Sea Garden Mazatlan
Mexico SIN 6636 Mayan Sea Garden Mazatlan
Mexico SIN 625 Paraiso Del Mar
Mexico SIN 6640 Pueblo Bonito Emerald Bay-Split Wks
Mexico SIN 1321 Pueblo Bonito Resort
Mexico SIN 5792 Pueblo Bonito Resort At Emerald Bay
Mexico SIN 1253 Villas La Alhambra El Cid
Mexico SON 6823 Mayan Palace Puerto Penasco
Mexico SON 6860 Mayan Palace Puerto Penasco
Netherlands Antilles 5205 Trade Winds Cruise Club-St.Martin 
Portugal ----- 7426 Club@Pestana Alvor Atlantic
Portugal ----- 7407 Club@Pestana Alvor Beach Club
Portugal ----- 7406 Club@Pestana Alvor Park
Portugal ----- 7719 Club@Pestana Atalaia Hotel
Portugal ----- 7404 Club@Pestana Carlton Tower Suites
Portugal ----- 7441 Club@Pestana Clube De Ferias
Portugal ----- A279 Club@Pestana Dom Joao II Beach Club
Portugal ----- 7399 Club@Pestana Grand Hotel
Portugal ----- 7403 Club@Pestana Madeira Beach Club
Portugal ----- 7400 Club@Pestana Miramar
Portugal ----- 7405 Club@Pestana Palm Gardens
Portugal ----- 7402 Club@Pestana Palms
Portugal ----- 6180 Club@Pestana Porches Praia
Portugal ----- A287 Club@Pestana Promenade H.Ocean
Portugal ----- 7430 Club@Pestana Viking Hotel
Portugal ----- A130 Club@Pestana Viking Ocean Suites
Portugal ----- 7401 Club@Pestana Village
Portugal ----- 6769 Pestana Alvor Atlantic
Portugal ----- 5538 Pestana Alvor Beach Club
Portugal ----- 6245 Pestana Alvor Park
Portugal ----- 7718 Pestana Atalaia Hotel
Portugal ----- 6422 Pestana Carlton Tower Suites
Portugal ----- 7439 Pestana Clube De Ferias
Portugal ----- A278 Pestana Dom Joao II Beach Club
Portugal ----- 6695 Pestana Grand Hotel
Portugal ----- 1390 Pestana Madeira Beach Club
Portugal ----- 5440 Pestana Miramar
Portugal ----- 1977 Pestana Palm Gardens
Portugal ----- 2829 Pestana Palms
Portugal ----- 6179 Pestana Porches Praia
Portugal ----- A288 Pestana Promenade H. Ocean Resort
Portugal ----- 1604 Pestana Viking Hotel
Portugal ----- A129 Pestana Viking Ocean Suites
Portugal ----- 3725 Pestana Village
Scotland ----- 1610 Kenmore Club
Scotland ----- 493 Kilconquhar Castle Estate
South Africa ----- 1996 Blue Lagoon
South Africa ----- 1994 Orion Mont-Aux-Sources
Spain ----- 3828 Club Cala De Mar
Spain ----- 2947 Garden Lago
Spain ----- 1979 Los Amigos Beach Club Playamarina
St Vincent & The Grenadines 7527 Trade Winds At Mimosa 
St Vincent & The Grenadines 5206 Trade Winds Cruise Club-Grenadines 
Thailand ----- 4973 Allamanda Laguna Phuket
Thailand ----- 7505 Allamanda Phuket-Rental
Thailand ----- 8715 Lhc Phuket Resort
Thailand ----- 5377 Resonance Club At State Tower
Uruguay MALD 3166 Club Hotel Las Dunas
USA CA 1285 Carlsbad Inn Beach Resort
USA CA 3987 Carlsbad Seapointe Resort
USA CA 2885 Coronado Beach Resort
USA CA 5362 Grand Pacific Palisades
USA CA 1540 Lawrence Welk Resort Villas
USA CA 2318 Lawrence Welk's Desert Oasis
USA CA 916 Olympic Village Inn
USA CA A474 Penthouse @ Grand Pacific Palisades
USA CA 8965 Penthouse @ Grand Pacific Palisades
USA CA 3991 Red Wolf Lakeside Lodge
USA CA 3008 San Clemente Cove
USA CA 1379 Southern California Beach Club
USA CA 3007 Villa L'Auberge
USA CA 5663 Villas On The Greens At Welk Resort
USA CO 2327 Rams Horn Village Resort
USA CO 6060 Sheraton Mountain Vista
USA FL 7802 4night-HGVClub Intl Dr
USA FL 7784 4night-HGVClub South Beach
USA FL 7706 5night-HGVClub Intl Dr
USA FL 7705 5night-HGVClub Orlando
USA FL 7704 5night-HGVClub South Beach
USA FL 229 Casa Ybel Resort
USA FL 613 Charter Club Of Marco Beach
USA FL 2023 Club Regency @ Marco Island
USA FL 3043 Cottages At SSR
USA FL 731 Eagle's Nest
USA FL 902 Galleon Resort
USA FL A253 Harbourview Villas @ South Seas
USA FL 4865 HGVClub @ South Beach
USA FL 6309 HGVClub On International Drive
USA FL 3517 HGVClub Orlando
USA FL 6884 Houses At Summer Bay Resort
USA FL 3041 Hurricane House Resort
USA FL 259 Las Olas Beach Club
USA FL 1588 Las Olas Beach Club Of Cocoa Beach
USA FL 7670 Orange Lake Country Club (Mirror)
USA FL 8896 Orange Lake's East Village
USA FL 8897 Orange Lake's North Village
USA FL 8881 Orange Lake's River Island
USA FL 670 Orange Lake's West Village
USA FL 3038 Plantation Bay Villas @ South Seas
USA FL 2894 Plantation Bch Club @ Indian River
USA FL 45 Plantation Beach Club / South Seas
USA FL 2765 Plantation House @ South Seas Rst
USA FL 6988 Ron Jon Cape Caribe Resort
USA FL 4855 Royal Floridian Resort
USA FL 3042 Sanibel Cottages Resort
USA FL 601 Seawatch On The Beach
USA FL 2197 Shell Island Beach Club
USA FL 450 Sheraton Vistana Resort
USA FL 6059 Sheraton Vistana Villages
USA FL 2610 Silver Lake Resort
USA FL 3044 South Seas Club At South Seas
USA FL 3175 Summer Bay Resort
USA FL 344 Surf Club Of Marco
USA FL 3022 Tortuga Beach Club
USA FL 5995 Villas At Summer Bay Resort
USA HI 2201 Alii Kai Resort
USA HI 3684 Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Rst
USA HI 7499 HGVClub @ Hilton Hawaiian Village
USA HI 8599 HGVClub @ Waikoloa Beach Resort
USA HI 5996 HGVClub At Hilton Hawaiian Village
USA HI 2788 Kahana Falls
USA HI 4908 Mauna Loa Village By The Sea
USA HI 3031 Pahio At Bali Hai Villas
USA HI 1376 Pahio At Ka'eo Kai
USA HI 3681 Pahio At Kauai Beach Villas
USA HI 2638 Pahio At The Shearwater
USA HI 2975 RHC / Ka-Eo Kai Resort
USA HI 5971 Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort
USA IA 2101 Sunrise Cove At Village West
USA MI 2074 Vacation Club
USA MO 5824 French Quarter
USA MO 4067 Palace View By Spinnaker
USA NJ 2919 RHC / Brigantine Beach Club
USA NV 7803 4night-HGVClub Flamingo Vegas
USA NV 7804 4night-HGVClub Las Vegas Hilton
USA NV 7806 4night-HGVClub Las Vegas Strip
USA NV 7707 5night-HGVClub Flamingo Vegas
USA NV 7708 5night-HGVClub Las Vegas Hilton
USA NV 7709 5night-HGVClub Las Vegas Strip
USA NV 5426 HGVClub At The Las Vegas Hilton
USA NV 3186 HGVClub Flamingo Las Vegas
USA NV 6300 HGVClub On The Las Vegas Strip
USA NY 6772 Hilton Club Of New York
USA OH 1368 Apple Valley Resort
USA PR 8429 Copamarina Beach Resort
USA PR 8689 SMVC At Paradisus Puerto Rico GG
USA SC 3975 Coral Reef Resort
USA SC 6736 Coral Sands Resort
USA SC 3298 Cottages At Shipyard
USA SC 4223 Egret Point By Spinnaker
USA SC 2791 Plantation Golf Villas
USA SC 1797 Plantation Resort Of Myrtle Beach
USA SC 6045 Plantation Resort Villas
USA SC 4220 Presidential Villas @Plantation Rst
USA SC 6727 South Beach Resort
USA SC 3400 Southwind Villas
USA SC 5366 Waterside By Spinnaker
USA SC 1031 Yachtsman
USA VA 3640 Summit At Massanutten
USA VA 5711 Woodstone At Massanutten
USA VT 7576 Mountain Estates @ Smuggler's Notch
USA VT 300 Smugglers' Notch Resort
USA WI 8692 5 Night-Svc @ Little Sweden
USA WI 7564 Little Sweden Vacation Resort
USA WI 5421 Orange Lake At Lake Geneva
USA WI 5082 Rushes
USA WI 7629 SVC @ Little Sweden
Venezuela FLCN 2692 Islas Del Sol Morrocoy Resort
Venezuela NESP 3623 Dunes Hotel & Beach Resort
Venezuela NESP 3545 Hilton Suites
Venezuela SUCR 6340 Cumanagoto Villages & Suites Resort

Kind Regards,

Summer Shelton
Customer Communications Specialist
RCI North America


----------



## JLB (Feb 27, 2008)

Is there any server space left?


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the list.  Great help.


----------



## g4fishing (Feb 27, 2008)

*Use of a different RCI account?*

Went to the grande mayan a year ago through rci.  If I book a Mayan week using another person's account (same last name/use guest certificate), is here ant chance of showing up on the resorts system and getting turned away at check-in?


----------



## lprstn (Feb 27, 2008)

I would say since its not under your name or your account than you won't be turned away.  I talked to RCI about this because I wanted to book another week at another Mayan, and they told me that if its on MY account number, and name than I will not be able to stay there.  However, they are having a special that has the "1 & 4" rule lifted on the Mayan Sea Garden, as long as you book by the end of this month. (Feb. 08)


----------



## normalrog (Apr 17, 2008)

*Morritts*

I have a week at Morritts Grand (Grand Cayman) beginning 01/04/09.  I wanted a second week there to make it a 2 week vacation.  I have seen somewhere on TUG that extending a 1 week vacation into a 2 week vacation would not violate the "1 in 4" rule.

My ongoing Grand Cayman search snagged a Morritts Tortuga (same company, property right next door to the Grand) beginning 01/11/09, so I confirmed it online and it now appears to me that I have both weeks confirmed.  I am quite sure that the rule applies to both resorts collectively.

Whaddaya think?  Am I in violation of the "1 in 4" rule?  Is this something to bring up with RCI?  Morritts?  Keep my mouth shut?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 17, 2008)

I think you are correct, that the stay would be fine because it is two consecutive weeks.  Have fun!


----------



## socalTSdad (Apr 30, 2008)

*Something new about 1 in 4*

RCI VC told me today that 1 in 4 rule does not apply to RCI points members. I've been a points member for five years know and this is a news to me. Anyone else ever hear this out of RCI?


----------



## Ann-Marie (Apr 30, 2008)

If the 1 in 4 rule does not apply to points owners, wouldn't that seem a little unfair to the weeks owners?


----------



## socalTSdad (Apr 30, 2008)

*Yes*

It would seem very unfair. Just letting everyone know what they told me. The VC is I'm sure wrong. I will call back today and ask another VC.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 30, 2008)

Here is the anwser to a couple of 1 in 4 rules question in the FAQ of the ask RCI board.



> III. One in Four Rule
> 
> 
> A. Does the one-in-four year rule apply to an entire account, or to the individuals using the confirmed vacations? If I send a guest to a one-in-four resort, will I also be restricted?
> ...


----------

